# CM Storm Quickfire Rapid Wann? Dt.-Layout? Mit MX Red?



## mMn (2. Dezember 2011)

Tja, eigentlich sagt der Titel ja schon alles... 
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit etwas über die Rapid gelesen und fand sie sehr ansprechend. Es hieß, dass die Tastatur im November auf den Markt gelangen sollte. In Europa habe ich bisher noch nix von der Tastatur gesehen, geschweige denn in Deutschland. 
Wird es die Quickfire Rapid auch in den deutschen Markt schaffen, mit dt.-Layout und MX Red?


----------



## mMn (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Quickfire Rapid soll es ab Februar in Europa geben, also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Mageastor CM (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo mMn,
im Februar wann genau da kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Es kann sogar passieren, dass sie sogar erst im März erscheint! 
Aber wir wollen ja nicht den  an die Wand malen.

Gruß Mageastor


----------



## Lizz (5. März 2012)

Gibt es schon was neues? xD *hust* Wir haben März!!!  Ich wart schon so lange darauf. Mir kribbelt es in den Fingern ^^


----------



## EnjoYmE (6. März 2012)

denke das wird noch eine gefühlte ewigkeit dauern :/
hier der link zum cm forum, wonach das ansi layout erst anfang april kommen wird Official CM Storm Forum - Search Results

bzw hab ich auch gelesen das sie die tastatur nun auch mit backlights und numblock bringen wollen ... irgendwann ^^


----------



## Lizz (6. März 2012)

Numblock möchte ich ja gerade nicht. 
Red switches sind jetzt nicht gerade die, die ich möchte, aber mal gucken in was es die noch so geben wird.
Backlights... naja wär schon, aber kein muss. Hauptsache mal endlich ne mecha, ohne Numpad, hier in Europe erhätlich.
Wenns April auch nix wird, dann muss eben ne Filco her


----------



## EnjoYmE (6. März 2012)

versteh ich, mir würden allerdings die multimedia tasten fehlen -da ich von meiner blauen oldsql g15 umsteige ^^

ich hoffe das die tastaur auch in europa so preiswert sein wird


----------



## mMn (26. März 2012)

Es scheint das alle Hoffnung umsonst war und die Tastatur nicht in Dt. erscheinen wird. So liest es sich zumindest in diesem Thread im CMStorm-Forum. 
Wenn dies wirklich so stimmt wär ich echt enttäuscht von CoolerMaster! Denn die Tastatur erscheint ja in Europa, zumindest auf der Insel, Italien... WTF? Ist der potentielle Absatzmarkt in DT. wirklich so klein?

Edit: Im Luxx liest es sich ähnlich.


----------



## Mageastor CM (27. März 2012)

Hallo mMn,

ich (Persönlich) finds auch sehr schade, dass die Quickfire hier nicht zu Lande, auf den Markt kommt. Ich merke, dass die Nachfrage immer größer wird. Ich habe mit obend schon gesprochen, ob wir nicht dennoch eine gewisse Stückzahl, auf den deutschen Markt bringen können. Es wird vielleicht so aussehen, dass wir zumindest eine kleine Stk-Zahl an Amerikanischen Tastaturen bei uns im Shop verkaufen werden.

Es ist kein Versprechen, aber ein Versuch wert.

Gruß


----------



## Cart3r (19. August 2012)

Das warten könnte ein Ende haben. In den letzten Tagen häufen sich Shops, die eine CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid MX Red anbieten. Mal abwarten, ob es auch wirklich die richtige Variante ist. Aber jetzt könnte es tatsächlich doch noch sein, dass eine QuickFire Rapid Red in Deutschland erscheint. 

Bsp: 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CM_Storm/Quick_Fire_Rapid_MX_Red/1027344/?
Tastatur CoolerMaster STORM Quickfire Rapid Red (SGK-4000-GKCR1-GR)
http://www.amazon.de/Tastatur-Coole...r_1_21?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1345326220&sr=1-21


----------



## Mageastor CM (19. August 2012)

Halloechen,

ja sie wird erscheinen.
Es war ein hartes Stueck arbeit, meine Chefs und Kollegen zu ueberzeugen, aber sie wird auch in Deutschland erscheinen.

See you in the next Time


----------



## Cart3r (19. August 2012)

Juhu, vielen Dank!


----------



## mMn (19. August 2012)

Das sind ja wirklich gute Nachrichten, freut mich riesig.


----------



## Skeksis (19. August 2012)

Aber warum denn mit Reds? Was haben immer alle mit Reds? :/


----------



## Mageastor CM (24. August 2012)

Hallöchen,

also hier für euch ein Super Angebot

Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro by: Coolermaster - ONE Computer

Warum rote CherryX Tasten, kann ich leider nihct sagen 
Sorry 


Gruß


----------



## schnuufe (27. August 2012)

Vielen Dank,

hab schon letzte Woche bestellt ich hoffe sie kommt diese Woche an =D.

MX Red sind doch super zum spielen. Leichte Auslösekraft und kein Widerstand. Dazu noch das kompakte Design und vor allem kein NUM-Block. 
Meine absolute Traumtastatur. Eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung wäre natürlich das i-Tüpfelchen gewesen. Aber naja was solls im Moment Preis-/Leistungstechnisch das beste was hergeht


----------



## Mageastor CM (29. August 2012)

Hey schnuufe,

vielleicht magst uns ja hier in einem neuen Tread ein kleinen Testbericht schreiben wollen. Wenn sie angekommen ist, nutze sie mal eine Woche und schreib uns mal deine Erfahrung 

Gruß


----------



## Cart3r (3. September 2012)

Kann man irgendwie Ersatz für die falsche Beschriftung der STRG-Tasten bekommen? STRL sieht halt wirklich nicht schön aus.


----------



## Mageastor CM (4. September 2012)

Einfach mal bei uns im Support nachfragen 

Hier die Anschrift: support@coolermaster.nl

Grund auf den Tisch legen und etwas abwarten 

Gruß


----------



## Cart3r (7. September 2012)

Jo, Ersatztaste wird mir zugeschickt.


----------



## Weegee (14. September 2012)

Wie sieht denn das Layout der Quickfire Rapid in Deutschland aus? Etwa so, wie sie hier gezeigt wird (sprich: US-Amerikanisches Layout, also auch kleine Enter-Taste), oder "eingedeutscht" mit normalem QWERTZ-Layout?

Auch wäre ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht eines Besitzers nett, vor allem, ob sich die Tastatur auch für Schnellschreiber/Programmierer lohnt


----------



## Cart3r (19. September 2012)

Erfahrungsbericht findest du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ahrungsbericht-cm-storm-quick-fire-rapid.html


----------



## Weegee (18. Oktober 2012)

So, nach ein paar Wochen Nutzung meiner CM Storm Quickfire Rapid Red kann ich nun auch sagen, dass ich von ihr absolut begeistert bin . Das Tippgefühl ist wundervoll weich, auch nach längeren Spielsitzungen und viel Tipparbeit stellt sich bei mir keine Ermüdung ein, und noch dazu hat sich meine Präzision beim Tippen unglaublich verbessert (und das ohne "Geschwindigkeitsverluste" :p).

Kleine Auffälligkeit am Rande: Die Steuerungstasten sind bei mir jeweils mit _STRL_ beschriftet, statt mit _CTRL_ bzw. _STRG_. Stört mich persönlich überhaupt nicht (wunderte mich zuerst, dass es sogar eine extra Beschriftung für Steuerung Links (STRL) und Steuerung Rechts gibt ... bis mir auffiel, dass auch die rechte Taste mit STRL beschriftet war ), wollte nur darauf hinweisen.

Ansonsten: Alles perfekt.


----------

